# Help, Snail ID



## Varun aquahobby (11 Aug 2021)

A few days later I brought some stalks of the plant.  A few days later a snail appeared, then there will be at least 4-5 snails.  1-2 are a little too big and too small.  I am trying to find out what kind of snails they are.  But it is certain that these are left-mouthed snails.  Like bladder snails.  Do you know what kind of snail it is?


----------

